# Self Pleasure



## snowcap (Jul 3, 2011)

I have never been with a guy who likes to pleasure himself with sex toys.

I know this is normal but I still would like to know how many men that are straight and do this kind of stuff.

I think I do support my husband in this by not saying much when he is doing this or has done it that day. Or I just help him out.

At first it did bother me and wonder why he wasn't coming to me to pleasure him. But have since then learned that it was not me but that he liked doing this kind of thing.

So how many other married women have husbands who do this and how do you handle this?

Am I doing the right thing? Should I be doing more?

SnowCap


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

In before a bunch of people swoop in and tell you this is completely normal, that your insecure, and advise you to dress sexier, be kinkier, come on to him more/less etc etc...


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Ayrun said:


> In before a bunch of people swoop in and tell you this is completely normal, that your insecure, and advise you to dress sexier, be kinkier, come on to him more/less etc etc...


I woulda thunk everyone would go the other way with this one... 




> I know this is normal but I still would like to know how many men that are straight and do this kind of stuff.


Does this mean your Husband uses a sex toy anally on himself? Chances are if he does this sort of thing in private he is embarrased because a lot of people would consider him homosexual for the act. But I assure you Homosexuality (in all its forms) and male-anal-sexual-stimulation are two very different things.



> At first it did bother me and wonder why he wasn't coming to me to pleasure him. But have since then learned that it was not me but that he liked doing this kind of thing.


Well, men do masturbate, and you shouldnt have a problem with it. If its not a dildo he uses, but some sort of pocket *****, well... There is a definate double standard in society when it comes to all things sexual. There is nothing wrong with a man using a sex toy on his own whilst married, as long as he isnt ignoring his wife in that regard, but there isnt enough information to jump to addiction conclusions.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 3, 2011)

My husband does use dildos on himself both in private and with me. I actually get to use them on him from time to time. No he does not forgot about me and my needs. 

I just want to know how many other married men that do this as well.


----------



## EvanderS (Jul 1, 2011)

I did this a lot 5-10 years ago. 

My wife hated it and made me feel guilty but I couldn't stop. After a while I kind of got bored with it and moved on.

I think it made me a better lover... and there was a tremendous opening that happened for me.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 3, 2011)

I use to couple of years ago get really upset when my husband did it. But I have learned not to and enjoy the show or help him with it.

I kind of like it when I get to help him out. We have even got a strap on so I can pretend I am man/woman with a penis banging my husband.

It is cool when I get to participate and wouldn't mid doing it more often for him.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

The best thing you can do is understand. And if there's a time when it really bothers you, just tell him. 

Don't hold it inside because it might lead to you getting angry at him.

Just keep the communication channel open and you'll be fine.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I have heard that this sort of thing feels great for men but have not experimented with it perhaps a homophobic thing. 

I can's see why it would be a big issue if it were not affecting you ei if your needs for intamacy and or sexual gratifications were not being met. 

As far as him doing it allone....i personally love being intimate with my wife but, also enjoy my alone time. 

I am all for exploration and doing things that makes us feel good as long as we are not hurting others.


----------

